# French kissing.



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

x


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

..


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

only time i didnt like it was when the other person uses too much force with the tongue or has too much saliva


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I could live without it, frankly.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Its called Freedom Kissing, people.


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

French kissing is good.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mercurochrome said:


> Its called Freedom Kissing, people.


haven't we taken enough from the french?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Maybe when you get more experience then you'll grow to like it.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I think it depends who you do it with, some guys are so slobbery, feels like theyre flooding your mouth.. *gag*


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

I love kissing.

It took practise and experience to get rid of the awkward "What am I doing" feeling. 

But it sounds like the guy you were with just didn't know what he was doing.

But if it's not your thing, don't let anyone make you feel bad about it. I know guys who think tonsil hockey is gross.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

x


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

Not a big fan of the french kissing and this video just further expresses why:

[youtube:im0oqvtp]yeS4k9IT6wY[/youtube:im0oqvtp]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

colonelpoop said:


> Not a big fan of the french kissing and this video just further expresses why:
> 
> [youtube:ww9x5246]yeS4k9IT6wY[/youtube:ww9x5246]


 uke uke uke


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't know, if done with the right person I think it would be really nice. It sounds like a lot of the negative experiences people have had could be chalked up to their partner's inexperience. I think there's a certain technique to it that's more complex than "Shove your tongue as far as you can into your partner's mouth with little warning" :lol. That does sound kind of gross.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

colonelpoop said:


> Not a big fan of the french kissing and this video just further expresses why:


Well yeah, if you zoom in like that, it looks nasty. LOL. But kissing is tactile... it was meant to be felt, not viewed under a magnifying glass. Most people close their eyes while kissing.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

coldmorning said:


> colonelpoop said:
> 
> 
> > Not a big fan of the french kissing and this video just further expresses why:
> ...


So if they weren't to close their eyes, would most people (or more people at least) be grossed out? They'd have quite a zoomed in viewpoint it seems.

That is an interesting observation though. You do often hear about people closing their eyes when they kiss, as though seeing what they're doing would make the experience less enjoyable. I wonder why that is, since they've got to still be able to realize what's going on, even if it isn't seen.

It just seems like a strange activity if it simultaneously grosses people out UNLESS it's with a certain person too. Huh?! The fundamental mechanics are the same... tongue contact and saliva exchange. :lol


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

ardrum said:


> So if they weren't to close their eyes, would most people (or more people at least) be grossed out? They'd have quite a zoomed in viewpoint it seems.


If you kept your eyes open, I guess you'd just see the other person's pores. Either that or their eye just staring back at you. It would be weird just because anything that close is just weird looking. And that would be distracting at best.

So it's partly that but also just to focus more on the other senses... touch but also smell (subconsciously). They say that smell plays a role in attraction but that it's not conscious. We spend most of our time just looking... so it's a change from the routine I guess.

For me, it's intimacy. I don't know how else to describe it. Kissing is as close as you can get to someone else.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...I personally am quite the fan of "Spanish kissing" :lol


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I love any type of kissing :cuddle


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> ...I personally am quite the fan of "Spanish kissing" :lol


 :con


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

The last person I made out with/French kissed was my friend's g/f. I got a really dry, sour milk taste. It felt so forced. I'm not saying I wouldn't be into doing it, but I've never enjoyed doing it with anyone.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ :lol that must be a very good friend if he is sharing his girl


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, it was when they had first started getting involved. He was kind of in between relationships, and the girl mentioned was pretty darn drunk. It was kind of awkward hanging out with her for a while, feeling like I was "that bad make out guy that I woke up with on the couch with" or something.


----------



## dave :o (Jan 14, 2008)

Experienced it once, throughly enjoyed it, been almost 2 years


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know about disgusting, but I would be relieved if the person I was with didn't like it either.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

There's been times that I've liked it alot, other times I've not been so much in the mood. Definitely agreeing that too much saliva can be quite a turn off.

I think when it comes to how enjoyable - or maybe not so enjoyable - kissing is for different people that much of this depends on how the two people in question approach it, and whether their personal kissing styles are compatible or not.


----------



## bobster231 (Aug 29, 2008)

Wish I could kiss a girl. It's been a while since I have.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I like it, but not to the point that saliva gets all over and outside my mouth. That's a bit gross.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

pariahgirl said:


> I love any type of kissing :cuddle


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

As I've said in another thread, French kissing is one of my favorite things in the entire world. There's not a feeling like it, really.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

colonelpoop said:


> Not a big fan of the french kissing and this video just further expresses why:
> 
> [youtube:2o1kliuw]yeS4k9IT6wY[/youtube:2o1kliuw]


That is sooo not how you do it!
French kisses rock, if your partner knows how you like it.
BTW girls are the best kisssers :yes


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

LOL, typically our mouthes are more closed than that, at least in my experience. But, I think that looks yummy too.

And guys are the best, by far.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ewwwy.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

How can so many people hate kissing?


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

I, for one, enjoy kissingh. If it is nice and clean or even if it is sloppy pig kissing, always enjoyable.

I know there are some cultures that find kissing (In this case meaning the general act of either just touching lips to show affection with or without tongues involved) to be incredibly wierd and are completely disgusted by it, though.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

> I know there are some cultures that find kissing (In this case meaning the general act of either just touching lips to show affection with or without tongues involved) to be incredibly wierd and are completely disgusted by it, though.


Really? Where?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

liarsclub said:


> > I know there are some cultures that find kissing (In this case meaning the general act of either just touching lips to show affection with or without tongues involved) to be incredibly wierd and are completely disgusted by it, though.
> 
> 
> Really? Where?





> Yet there are some cultures that do not engage in kissing at all. Kissing is apparently unknown among the Somalians, the Lepcha of Sikkim and the Sirono of Bolivia. The people of Mangia Island in the South Pacific did not do it until Europeans arrived in the 1700s. When the Thongi of South Africa saw whites kissing, they apparently said *"Look at them - they eat each others saliva and dirt"*. Adults in some Amazonian tribes did not kiss, though the children did.


http://www.kissingsite.com/differentcultureskissing.htm

:lol

I'm going to start using that line... They eat each others saliva and dirt.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, So only in the remote jungles-hundreds of years ago-did people not like to kiss.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

And many people today don't like to kiss. Those were just examples of cultural examples, as was the subject of your question.


----------



## lonelysoul1980 (Jul 26, 2008)

I find myself thinking too much while I'm kissing..

Like who the hell am I kissing ...?

Her breath smells funny

What am I supposed to be doing with my tongue, hands, eyes?

And with this one girl, I couldn't stop focusing on her acne scars..yuck.

I'm such an *******.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Procreate, humans, procreate! Don't think!


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

lonelysoul1980 said:


> I find myself thinking too much while I'm kissing..
> 
> Like who the hell am I kissing ...?
> 
> ...


keep your eyes closed :rofl


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

It can be extremely erotic or the biggest turn off... depends on the moment, hygiene, and the way it's done, I think!


----------

